# Found a pigeon... unsure what to do- Need Help



## oogiewoogie (Nov 28, 2009)

We found a white/brown tagged pigeon last night. It seems to be tagged with the owners name and phone # and a NPA tag on the other foot. I've contacted both several times by phone, leaving messages and by email, both of which have no yet responded. 

The pigeon is probably dehydrated as it looks really wobbly when it tries to stand up. It hasn't drank anything since last night. I'm really concerned.. and I dont know where to take it. 

Please Help!

I live in Southern California.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where in S. Cali are you? We've got quite a few members in CA so someone may be along shortly that can help. 
Do you have the bird confined somewhere? Do you have food for it?


----------



## oogiewoogie (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in Redondo Beach, CA. It's confined in a clear rubbermaid type box. I have a little cup of water in it with a pinch of salt and sugar. I also had some raw rice in it.. but it hasn't taken to eating or drinking any of it. I just filled a sock with rice and microwaved it and have it in the tub close to the bird to keep it warm. 

It looks like it's having trouble maintaining its balance. =(


----------



## oogiewoogie (Nov 28, 2009)

I tried dabbing some water on it's beak, but nothing.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Try dipping his beak tip in the bowl of water & see if he will drink. lf not - do you have any peas or corn ? Also can you please answer these Q's: 1) is he moving around a lot and does he seem alert or does he seem lethargic motionless and fluffed up ? 2) is he pooping ? 3) is he breathing rapidly or with an open beak ? 4) loo him over - does there appear to be any injury - blood, scrapes, missing feathers, scabs ? Contact member TAWhatley via e-mail she is in LA area - use 'advanced search - search members' function


----------



## oogiewoogie (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Jaye,

It seemed lethargic in the morning, but after keeping it warmer it seems responsive.. by opening it's eyes when I come near it. Beak is closed, doesn't seem to be breathing rapidly. It's in a sitting position in the corner of the tub. It doesn't appear to be injured, but it's not moving around too much either.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Mmmm...but sounds like his eyes are closed during day unless he hears something..so that's a sign of weakness or illness. In the very least he is exhausted, although I suspect there is more to it.

Can you please inspect his body carefully, pick him up move the feathers around look at the skin on his torso, look at the underside of his wings. ANY signs of being hit or attacked ? Even the slightest abrasion or scab ???

Do you have the peas and/or corn ? Did you try dipping his beak in the water ? I think if he hasn't been eating or drinking, you are going to have to start veggie-pooping or get him to someone experienced, fast....a pigeon can't really last too long w/o nourishment.

Also...look in his mouth - is there any sign of white or yellow splotches or growths ? Does his breath smell foul ????

Get back to us with that answer, it's also an important one.

To veggie-pop, basically, wrap him in a towel so his head is exposed but his wings are wrapped against his side (he won't like this, BTW). Then take thawed and slightly warmed (lukewarm) peas or corn kernels and ( I use a toothpick to navigate) place them in the back of the bird's mouth, just beyond where the tongue ends (so you clear the windpipe). Use the opposite hand to hold beak open. when veggie is placed, close the mouth and the pigeon should swallow. If for any reason the bird starts shaking his head or open-mouth breathes, then the veggie is lodged in there and you need to get it out. But 90% of the time it'll slide right down.

I have e-mailed TA and hopefully she will chime in here soon.

In the meantime, keeping him warm and quiet is good.

Can you post a pic ?


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I worked at a rescue center in Texas and we saw close to 60 racing homers come in during racing season, all were lethargic, wobbly on their legs or un-able to stand because their legs were too weak, somewhat fluffed up, eyes closed till we approached them, not interested in eating or drinking. 
Most were very dehydrated and some were emaciated. 
It seems to be a common problem with racing pigeons. 
We would tube Exact, and give LRS SQ 4X a day, and that with a lot of cage rest, (sometimes it took up to three weeks) before they were eating fine and acting anxious to fly home. 
So he does have a chance, but you need to get him to someone who has experience, It is important to get food in him, but if he's really thin (emaciated) do not feed him till you have him looked at by a vet or experienced pigeon person or a wildlife care center that you trust, because they need their last bit of energy to survive, not to digest feed, they can actually die from it unless it's in very small amounts and softened so their energy isn't spent to break it down. Fluids are much more important at this stage, so try to get him to drink the water. Smart Water is good because it had added electrolytes. good luck with him. 
make sure he has thick bedding (like a bath mat with an old t-shirt over it) so there is less strain on his legs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi oogiewoogie and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon. With an NPA band and the colors you have described, it is most likely a fancy/show pigeon and not one who has much of a chance of surviving on its own. I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest and would be happy to assist you with the bird if you like. You can call me at 949-584-6696. Also, if you would PM me with the info from both bands, I may be able to help get in touch with the owner.
Terry


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh I must have skipped over where you wrote NPA. Yes definitely get in touch with Terry http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=136 This pigeon needs help.
Thank you for taking him in and taking the time to get on here and find help


----------



## oogiewoogie (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice, Terry... I actually did get your number from Ann from the South Bay Wildlife Rehab center and was planning on trying to get a hold of you today. So in the turn of events, I had contacted the animal services dept from the City of Hawthorne yesterday afternoon (where we found the bird at in my inlaws garage). The animal control lady came out, and told me that if I could nurse it for a couple more days, that these creatures usually perk up after gaining enough energy and may try and fly away on its own. She even got the bird to take some water (by the use of a straw). The bird looked like it perked up a little bit, so enroute on the way back to my house.. we had it in a clear large Rubbermaid Container with papertowels and 2 socks with warm rice in the corner and a towel covering partially the top (We were attempting to relocate it back to my home - from my inlaws) The pigeon/dove passed in the car. We ended up driving it back to my inlaws- and had animal services (the same lady I had saw 30-45 min prior come and pick him/her up.) 

I don't know what went wrong, I dont want to get too graphic, but it was sitting there nicely.. and all of a sudden it seemed to panic or freak out (I was sitting with it the backseat) and it somehow looked the way it wasn't suppose to, it landed upside down.. so I tried to turn it around. At this point, It went down hill really fast & he/she stopped breathing. 

This wasn't how I hoped it'd turn out.  Thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh oogie i'm sorry, there could have been many things going on with her, again i'm sorry and thank you for trying to help her and keeping her safe till she passed


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, too, am so sorry the bird didn't make it. Bless you for helping the bird.

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for trying to help the pigeon, Oogie. You did all that you could and rest assured that passing away in your care was a far better alternative than any of the other ones.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Aw. I'm sorry it died ):
I had a bird that died like that... it's like "what did just happen here?", really upsetting.


----------

